# Wow



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

This is a nice collection, but at $140 a car, even if I had the money, I think I'd pass. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-VIBR...360451529624?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53ec95db98
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe that metallic silver Tbird is super rare, being one of those "stainless steel" T birds!! 

http://howorld.net/archives/history/stainless_cars/vibe_tbird.html


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The owner has a ton of stuff, see http://daveshobby.net/ for his complete collection. I think most of us would rather hunt and peck our way to a collection, not buy one all at one time.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow


Thats for the man who wants em all lol. He has some nice grouping there, Like Hojoe said, "Wow"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmm.

Imagine an extremely narrow market where the bubble burst a coupla years back ....like.....uh...... slotcars!

Where the vast majority of the participants are.....uh.....dinosaurs, AKA those who actually place a sentimentally perceived value on tiny toy cars of a bygone era. That sales target grows ever smaller with each passing day. Especially with the Vibes. Sadly the pendulum will swing the other way and it will all become "Grampa's crap in the attic" again.

...and if one was heavily invested in said lil toy cars

Wouldnt they be scrambling to trade magic beans for cash?!

It's a slippery slope when a what should be a hobby becomes an investment. 

I hope nothing is wrong in their family forcing this sale and that Dave is just lightening his load.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW is Right ! And the history on that stainless steel T-Bird is very cool... thanks for posting that info - Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Vibes were a bit before my time but I have a soft spot for them. Bill I agree with the old fart thing, but I wonder if longer life expectancy will drag this hobby out a bit. I may have another 20 years to tinker (or not).


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*$127. Each ?*

If I did the math right at $17.000 that's $127.each for the 134 t-jet vibrator cars
not including the 3 trailers. Isn't that like top dollar for them cars or even a little over priced because I seem some nice ones on the bay going for around $100. or less in the same condition. It would be a dream collection to have for any t-jet collector throw. 
If they don't sell as a lot It will be interesting to see what he will set the reserve price at separately per car.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

24.00?
REALLY?:tongue:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HO-Slot-Car-ESTATE-FIND-126-AURORA-/390408279370?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ae625954a


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Whew! That is one rough cob there Joe!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

This whole set sale is a bit of a puzzler to me (as is that hulk JoeZ posted). There are obviously some ultra-rare examples in there, with boxes even, that would auction up pretty nicely all by themselves, no matter what the market. I wouldn't spend the time to figure how much the rare pieces would need to sell for to pull up the lot to that average. 

My guess is that nobody who would drop that kind of change on vibes would want to do so for the whole lot over Ebay , and the seller neither wants to pay the Epay/Paypal fees nor package that up to ship ("Sir, do want to insure that?") ..... but it is great advertising, isn't it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wut?

Vintage solid rivet chassis, good front bumper, the after market rear axle set up and more green for the goop vat.

Might fill some ones exact needs....ya just never know...???


----------



## popup (Dec 5, 2011)

By the narrative, they start going one at a time on Sunday.
He already sold a bunch of his O gauge, are the tjets next?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hes got a butt load of classic Star Trek stuff too Lmfao!!!!:tongue:


----------

